# Prohodna Cave - The Eyes of God



## D7K (Dec 23, 2018)

Something a little different from me...

D850 & 24-70 2.8


----------



## tirediron (Dec 23, 2018)

Very cool - where is this located?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 23, 2018)

Looks like an awesome site!


----------



## D7K (Dec 23, 2018)

Thanks guys, It is Prohodna Cave in Bulgaria, Near Lovech...


----------



## otherprof (Dec 23, 2018)

D7K said:


> Something a little different from me...
> 
> D850 & 24-70 2.8
> 
> View attachment 167112


Wonderful image!


----------



## Mikhal (Dec 23, 2018)

Breathtaking


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Dec 23, 2018)

Got the milky way in there and everything.


----------



## zulu42 (Dec 23, 2018)

Heck yeah!


----------



## Jeff G (Dec 25, 2018)

Way cool shot!


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 26, 2018)

Wow, that's amazing!


----------



## PJM (Dec 26, 2018)

Cool image.  Must have been a fun place to be.


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 1, 2019)

Nominated POTM


----------



## Derrel (Jan 1, 2019)

VERY impressive, and beautiful as well. Deserving of a POTM nomination, for sure.


----------



## Rahb (Jan 1, 2019)

Great image


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 1, 2019)

It's like looking at the inside of a wooden mask.

Great shot well deserving of the nomination.


----------



## D7K (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks so much guys, my second time here and certainly not my last!


----------

